

The Pivotal Labs website is gone? - unclesaamm

It now redirects to pivotal.io: pivotallabs.com<p>As of 7:53pm on 5&#x2F;7&#x2F;2015, it looks like Google hasn&#x27;t picked up this change yet, and all of these pivotallabs.com pages redirect to a pivotal.io 404: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;?gws_rd=ssl#q=pivotal+labs
======
detaro
Seems they are tried to move it to pivotal.io and stopped halfway... (on the
bottom there is a link to pivotal.io/labs, but the links there also point to
the wrong location)

